# Smelly boot liner



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

yojik said:


> Gf is complaining about boot stink and I'd like her to stop harassing me.
> 
> Anyone have any tips or instructions for cleaning the liner / beds?


Wash your feet everyday and use Johnson's baby powder, on your feet, before you put socks on.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Silica beads or white rice to absorb moisture + Oust will kill most of the bacteria. Insert scented dryer sheets.

If all else fails, oxyclean.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

unfortunately once the funk sets in to a pair of boots I don't think there is anything you can do to get it out.

What works for me, to prevent/minimize it, is allowing the boots to dry in a colder environment like outside or maybe in the garage, because a cold environment inhibits bacteria growth which causes that funk smell. Never put them, for example, next to a fireplace to dry them out, or even in the dryer unless on a very low setting.

If you've left them in the cold overnight and they're not quite dry, then you can tumble them for a few minutes in the dryer on low before you put them on and that should finish drying them.


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

I try to dry mine quick, so I put them next to the heater, get them dry as fast as possible, then ventilate the room to get the smell out.

Yes, my boots are downright nasty.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you freeze them it will kill the bacteria that you are smelling. 

in the freezer overnight or outside on a ~20f degree night.


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks, friends. I think that bleach or oxyclean to try to kill bacteria is a good first step...If it doesn't work, I guess I'll have a good excuse for new gear


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yojik said:


> Thanks, friends. I think that bleach or oxyclean to try to kill bacteria is a good first step...If it doesn't work, I guess I'll have a good excuse for new gear


that is a bad idea.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

that_guy said:


> I try to dry mine quick, so I put them next to the heater, get them dry as fast as possible, then ventilate the room to get the smell out.
> 
> Yes, my boots are downright nasty.


This is a surefire way to get stinky boots.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

make sure you put them in a ziplock bag before you put them in the freezer!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

How much would new liners cost?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

More than the boots.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Wear socks :laugh:. I remember a thread where people admitted they didn't use socks while snowboarding, I'd be scared to come within 5 feet of those boots.

scented fabric softener and the dryer on low is worth a try. I had some clothes that wreaked of that salty campfire smell but didn't want to wash them, so I tried that and a little fabreeze - worked like a charm.


----------



## dossett57 (Dec 9, 2011)

Just drop a car scent in each boot haha..
I put the pina colada in each one and it smells great haha


----------

